# [udev] group 'plugdev' unknown [risolto]

## !ico

salve a tutti!

qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato il sistema dopo un bel po' di tempo, e al boot mi son ritrovato con un errore relativo a udev:

ripete per una ventina di righe la stesssa frase

```
 udevd[904]: lookup_group: specified group 'plugdev' unknown 
```

e poi conclude con un 

```
 udevd[905]: main: the kernel does not support inotify, udevd can't monitor configuration file changes 
```

il tutto prima di "letting udev".

e' necessaria forse qualche modifica al kernel?

penso sia significativo il fatto che funzionava tutto con udev-103 (senza alcuna modifica) e non ho trovato niente di particola re in giro riguardo alla mia versione (udev-104-r12).

ho provato anche (forse stupidamente) ad aggiungere il mio utente al gruppo plugdev, ma pare che non esista.

suggerimenti?

grazie e ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Il supporto a Inotify nel kernel lo trovi in

```

File systems  --->

    [*] Inotify file change notification support

    [*]   Inotify support for userspace

```

Il gruppo plugdev viene creato automaticamente durante l'installazione di sys-apps/hal. Suppongo tu abbia qualche WM/DE in esecuzione, verifica di aver abilitato la USE "hal", magari ricompila world con l'opzione "-N".

----------

## !ico

Ma e' un cambiamento dalla 104 o e' un caso che mi andasse con la 103 (stesso kernel)? 

Sui changelog non avevo trovato niente da fare..   :Rolling Eyes: 

Uso wmii ma non l'ho installato da emerge.. 

Aggiungendo l'use "hal" e dando un emerge -avDuN world non trova niente da ricompilare.

Mi conviene emergerlo direttamente?

Come mai udev non se lo tira giu' come dipendenza?

grazie mille intanto 

ola  :Wink: 

EDIT: ho aggiunto l'opzione sul kernel ed ho risolto il problema del notify, resta quello di plugdev: posso emergere hal direttamente?

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> Come mai udev non se lo tira giu' come dipendenza?

 

Perchè udev non ha come dipendenza hal. Per esempio:

misterwine@elena ~ $ equery d hal

[ Searching for packages depending on hal... ]

xfce-base/thunar-0.8.0-r2 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

xfce-extra/exo-0.3.2 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

Prova a dare anche tu lo stesso comando e vedi se qualche pacchetto particolare richiede hal.

----------

## crisandbea

@!ico

ciao, verifica se in /etc/make.conf  nella riga relativa a USE="...."   vi è hal, se non c'è  mettila, dopo dai un 

```
emerge -pvtDuN world
```

ciao

----------

## !ico

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @!ico
> 
> ciao, verifica se in /etc/make.conf  nella riga relativa a USE="...."   vi è hal, se non c'è  mettila, dopo dai un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se non sbaglio e' quello che mi ha suggerito scen nel primo post e cho ho gia' fatto :p 

Avevo gia' cercato se qualcosa richiede hal, ma senza risultati postivi. La mia domanda piuttosto era: se hal serve a udev, come mai non e' fra le sue dipendenze?

Comunque ho risolto con un "emerge hal". 

Grazie a tutti 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

